# Calling all Cardio-Phobes



## Riggerz (May 28, 2011)

Cardio-Phobia: Fear of cardiovascular exercise; usually due to the preconception that cardiovascular workouts will zap away all your muscle gains resulting in you having the build of a 7 year old girl.

A little exaggerated yes, but having previously fell into this category of trainer I thought I would share this.

For years now I have lifted weights and trained as a bodybuilder to gain size and muscle and admittedly I have neglected to do any cardio training. The only cardio I did was the odd bit of low intensity walking/stair machine when dieting, which worked for me and I had no real need to do any more than that to shift the bulk. But in terms of running and HIIT I did absolutely none at all.. not because I couldn't but because I thought that it would be counter productive to all the weight training.

Well, 12 weeks ago I signed myself up to the Mens Health Survival of The Fittest, which is a 10km race with obstacles - a race that needed a little more than low intensity walking to get me round. Having not ran since stopping playing rugby 6 years ago I had to get my finger out!

I started training for it around 7 weeks out. My first run out was just short of a mile and a half and I was absolutely knackered. It was a massive eye-opener to me just how unfit I had become, despite training more or less daily along with a really good diet. I built up to running 4 miles at a time, 2-3 times a week, interval training on the treadmill and a comfortable 10km run the week before the race. The survival race went well, finished with a respectable time and had a great time doing it.

My point to all this is that during the 7 weeks of running I kept up my lifting and lean bulking diet and the result of the combination meant that I got a hell of a lot fitter, I trimmed up and still managed to put *on* 3kg of weight. Result!

I don't plan to do any marathons but will definitely be keeping up the 4-6 mile runs and HIIT in the gym.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I only run if Im about to miss a train.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i keep wanting to get out and jogging!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just find it boring as f*ck and whilst I don't think it's counter-productive to my weight training I don't feel that it offers any benefits either.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

L11 said:


> I just find it boring as f*ck and whilst I don't think it's counter-productive to my weight training I don't feel that it offers any benefits either.


You dont need it judging by your avi... your ripped to shredzzzzz anyway pal.

I do cardio but very minimal at high intesity.

Will do more after my bulk when i get onto cutting ofcourse


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I like to do a 10 minute fast paced walk at the end of most sessions, but only because it's good for you heart.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been doing 20 mins after my workout and I feel it helps me recover better. I think people seem to see it just as a way of burning fat rather than use it for fitness.


----------



## Riggerz (May 28, 2011)

I'm going to keep at it to keep my overall fitness up more than anything.. then vary it slightly when I come to diet down. It was the shock of realising how unfit I was that has motivated me more than the need to shift the lbs.. I'm bulking at the minute so trying to cling on to the weight rather than get rid.

As long as it doesn't hinder my aims bodybuilding-wise being fitter can only be a good thing.


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

I started jogging from town to work in the mornings about 2 weeks ago. Mainly to save £1.30 on the bus  . Takes about 12 mins and at first I couldn't do it without stopping a couple of times. I thought I was fit. Wrong.

My calves were on fire after a few minutes and next day the doms were astounding.

I kept at it and on the 4th attempt I managed it all the way to work, and I jogged back to town at the end of the day. I'd found my pace which meant I wasn't much out of breath afterwards.

I'm really liking it and i've noticed i've got fitter in just these 2 weeks, so i'll keep doing it weather permitting, and hopefully soon i'll be able to jog all the way home which will more than double the distance.

Although, like most on here I want to get bigger, I've come to realise that overall fitness is probably more important, especially as i'm pushing into my late 30s.

I'd recommend everyone at least give it a go. If only to experience the intense calf doms next day 

And it burns tons more calories than the exercise bike.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Unless your going to extremes I don't think it has much affect on your strength levels. Just look at rugby players or american wrestlers, there big and have good levels of fitness.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cardio, did somebody say cardio, fck that, I'm outta here


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

nice read, might start doing some to stay fit/for the heart


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good on u if u enjoy it, i just choose not to do it because its boring as fcuk and hard work


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk cardio!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk cardio!!!


x2 until i am in prep mode.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

LISS is best if you want to gun for fat loss.....neck a strong ground black coffee and go for a steady walk....get blood flow to the "stubborn fat" areas, ass and lower ab section....

really all thats needed for fat loss...cardio wise (if you can call it that)


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

@Lukeg


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

skipping, bag work, running its all good!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

My plan for the new year is to include more cardio, i'm weening myself in to it now


----------

